# Races at park lane hobbies



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

Ok guys were going to hold a sunday race at the hobby shop on sunday dec 4 th at 1 pm the classes will be as follows 1st race will be skinny tire tjets bodies will be trans am class camaro/ mustang/ firebird/ barracuda/ challenger/ 2 nd race will be fat tire tjets/ 3 rd race will be afx magnatraction must have orignal afx or aurora or aw stock car bodies 1970,s or older chevelle/ daytona/ roadrunner/ tbird/ mercury/magnum/ superbird/ charger/matador both styles/ 55 chevys/or any stock car bodys they raced in the 50,s and 60,s to. and cars must have glass. Entry fee will be $10.00 and there will be food for lunch. Hope 2 see u all there ty.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

I'm there..........zoom


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races at park lane*

well guys see u there bump :tongue:


----------



## crosley (Aug 20, 2010)

*Count Me In*

Tjetsgrigs just built me some hot arms, so hope to have them together by then.That is unless it is snowing or such.
Bart(crosley)


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

:tongueon't use the 's' word, Bart. It's bad Mojo


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

the races r still on for that week end see u there zoom we go


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

No neos in Magtrac, right?


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

honda27 said:


> Ok guys were going to hold a sunday race at the hobby shop on sunday dec 4 th at 1 pm the classes will be as follows 1st race will be skinny tire tjets bodies will be trans am class camaro/ mustang/ firebird/ barracuda/ challenger/ 2 nd race will be fat tire tjets/ 3 rd race will be afx magnatraction must have orignal afx or aurora or aw stock car bodies 1970,s or older chevelle/ daytona/ roadrunner/ tbird/ mercury/magnum/ superbird/ charger/matador both styles/ and cars must have glass. Entry fee will be $10.00 and there will be food for lunch. Hope 2 see u all there ty.


left overs = "Doggie-Bags",...for Honda????

Bubba 123 :freak:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

races r still on see u there


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

honda27 said:


> Ok guys were going to hold a sunday race at the hobby shop on sunday dec 4 th at 1 pm the classes will be as follows 1st race will be skinny tire tjets bodies will be trans am class camaro/ mustang/ firebird/ barracuda/ challenger/ 2 nd race will be fat tire tjets/ 3 rd race will be afx magnatraction must have orignal afx or aurora or aw stock car bodies 1970,s or older chevelle/ daytona/ roadrunner/ tbird/ mercury/magnum/ superbird/ charger/matador both styles/ and cars must have glass. Entry fee will be $10.00 and there will be food for lunch. Hope 2 see u all there ty.


My favorite lunch,food.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Is there a race Friday the 25th of november


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

No race on the 25th


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

The 25th is National Turkeycoma Day! LMAO!!  pig


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

the races r still on for this sunday at 1 pm ty:tongue:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Bump it up! I would be there of I could.and don't forget food for lunch!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

We had 9 guys today at the hobbie shop 4 races. It was a good race day. We ran 4 races skinny tire/wide tire/iroc/afx/ iroc race who got the most laps on each color got to keep the car from the race. And afx was over other 5 guys who didnt get a car got to pick one so ev 1 got a car. Was a good day of racing. Darrell/greg/john/al/larry/jake/bart/a new guy pat/brian this is who was there.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Congrats to Brian who had the hot hand in both TJet classes. Thanks to JoAnn for hosting the event, the food and prizes. Good racing, good eats. What's not to like? 
Al


----------

